# Talk to me about ATF for the diesel



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

*AW-1 Aisin Warner ATF oil. *AIS-WS-QRT. Aisin / Toyota WS World Standard Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF-0WS). Lubegard #69032.  
MAG 1 DEXRON®-VI ATF, Gulfpride Synthetic Multi-Vehicle DEXRON®-VI. AISIN af40-6 fluid.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> *AW-1 Aisin Warner ATF oil. *AIS-WS-QRT. Aisin / Toyota WS World Standard Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF-0WS). Lubegard #69032.
> MAG 1 DEXRON®-VI ATF, Gulfpride Synthetic Multi-Vehicle DEXRON®-VI. AISIN af40-6 fluid.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html


I'm having trouble understanding, the linked information notwithstanding. Are you saying Dexron 6 (VI) is compatible with the AISIN AF40? In my cursory googling, I'm not seeing that. Do you have some links to support that?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I found this - looks like Aisin makes fluid. I didn't dig too deep though into the specs though, so not sure which fluid applies to which transmission. .

Automatic Transmission Fluid > Aisin Aftermarket


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

NO! You cannot use Dextron VI or any Dextron variant in our transmissions.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

CruzeDan said:


> NO! You cannot use Dextron VI or any Dextron variant in our transmissions.


Right; I was t asking the previous poster to cite his sources.


Amazon lists Pentosin 1LV as compatible, but not the Aisin OT4, and does not mention the Aisin WS. But, the WS oil does meet the JWS 3324 standard. 
Is there any actual difference between the Aisin fluid and the gold plated AC Delco ATF?

This thread suggests they are same: confirmed: New AW-1 Spec fluid by Aisin available [Archive] - SaabCentral Forums

I'm still looking for a primary source to verify...


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Wondering if the manufacturers are keeping the info close to their chest due to the "lifetime fill" nature of the transmission.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

All fluids listed are AW-1 Aisin compliant.
*AW-1 Aisin Warner ATF oil. As stated above is the fluid.*


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> All fluids listed are AW-1 Aisin compliant.
> *AW-1 Aisin Warner ATF oil. As stated above is the fluid.*


I guess I don't know what you're talking about. You listed some Dexron 6 oils, which as far as I can tell are not compatible or compliant.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> *AW-1 Aisin Warner ATF oil. *AIS-WS-QRT. Aisin / Toyota WS World Standard Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF-0WS). Lubegard #69032.
> MAG 1 DEXRON®-VI ATF, Gulfpride Synthetic Multi-Vehicle DEXRON®-VI. AISIN af40-6 fluid.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ion-fluid-diesel-aw-af-40-6-transmission.html


Even the Valvoline MAXLIFE Multi-Vehicle ATF is Saab 93 165 147 which is Aisin AW-1 fluid.

Saab 93 165 147 is AW-1 as well.

You can add another AW-1 Fluid.
Havoline Synthetic ATF Multi-Vehicle DEXRON-VI
Havoline Full Synthetic Multi-Vehicle ATF 
meets the requirements of: • Aisin Warner AW-1
https://cglapps.chevron.com/msdspds/PDSDetailPage.aspx?docDataId=470377&docFormat=PDF

You can add yet another AW-1 Fluid.
Havoline Global Multi-Vehicle ATF
Havoline Full Synthetic Multi-Vehicle ATF 
meets the requirements of: • Aisin Warner AW-1
https://cglapps.chevron.com/msdspds/PDSDetailPage.aspx?docDataId=478991&docFormat=PDF


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

RockAuto has some good deals these days. This oil is approved for AW-1. Hope this helps. 

More Information for PENTOSIN 1088107

More Information for PENTOSIN 1088206


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

TOTAL FLUIDMATIC MV LV

http://www.total-distributor-partners.com/media/76101/total_fluidmatic_mv_lv_022014_en.pdf

PERFORMANCE APPLICATION LEVELS
Aisin Warner AW-1


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I haven't looked into this too much and I have a bunch of Amsoil waiting to be put in. I was talking to the guys a Fleece today and the the Cruze and Colorados and they felt that the issue to longevity would be the transmission and not the motor. After a little poking around it looks like there are all kinds of cars that use the transmission and there don't seem to be that many versions of it. I'm thinking there's already someone that has figured out its strengths and weaknesses and frebut it better they just haven't put it in a Cruze yet. 

Since nobody is reporting any issues around here I'm going to guess it's fairly stout and lasts a will last a while with regular maintenance. It turns out my wife had one in her Lincoln Zephr and it was flawless for 190000 miles with regular maintenance.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> I haven't looked into this too much and I have a bunch of Amsoil waiting to be put in. I was talking to the guys a Fleece today and the the Cruze and Colorados and they felt that the issue to longevity would be the transmission and not the motor. After a little poking around it looks like there are all kinds of cars that use the transmission and there don't seem to be that many versions of it. I'm thinking there's already someone that has figured out its strengths and weaknesses and frebut it better they just haven't put it in a Cruze yet.
> 
> Since nobody is reporting any issues around here I'm going to guess it's fairly stout and lasts a will last a while with regular maintenance. It turns out my wife had one in her Lincoln Zephr and it was flawless for 190000 miles with regular maintenance.


friend is saab mechanic, and owns 13 saabs

speed sensors and simple things like that fail, otherwise the trans is solid.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

boraz said:


> friend is saab mechanic, and owns 13 saabs
> 
> speed sensors and simple things like that fail, otherwise the trans is solid.


Are they easily replaced externally?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Cruz15 said:


> Are they easily replaced externally?


5 min job


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok, Thank You.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm 2 changes into the 3 change program to switch over to Amsoil. The car is just about to hit 70000 miles and the first drain looked like oil out of the motor. After the 2nd it was reddish black, you could at least tell it was transmission fluid. 

The car drove just fine before, but now you never feel it shift, you can hear it a feel the RPMs change, but the shift itself is almost unnoticeable. I hate to be the guy pimpin Amsoil, but in this case I think it's the best option since the price is almost the same. There's a little more labor involved, but after the first drain you figure it out and the next 2 times together are probably quicker. 

I got the 2.5 gal jug with $10 for a 6 month membership. I think it worked out to less than $110 with shipping, hard to say exactly I got a lot of other things and overall the $10 deal saved me about $50 total when I worked it out both ways. 

I've been getting 80oz out with each change I may have enough to do 4 changes, I'll have to wait until my O rings come in to see if there is enough left after the 3rd for another one.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I have to agree with Amsoil working great. Other stuff may work just as well, I just don't have any experience with it. I did the first 1/3 at 30K miles and what came out looked like crude oil, and like ATF it was nasty smelliing. Each 30k later it was more red each time. Not sure of what % of the factory fill is left but Now I'm going to do it every 45K Cheap insurance.


----------

